# Nomada cuckoo bee.Mayby?



## macro junkie (Apr 13, 2008)

its possibly a Nomada cuckoo bee i took today at the back of my house.


----------



## nympho (Apr 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> its possibly a Nomada cuckoo bee i took today at the back of my house.


awesome as usual. whens the book coming out ??


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 15, 2008)

i have a positive id on it..its a cuckoo bee..very shy normally...i got very lucky.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Pretty


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 24, 2008)




----------

